# The 2023 Monthly Metric Century (100km) Ride Challenge



## steverob (28 Dec 2022)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride.*
(shamelessly plagiarised from previous versions of this thread)
*PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING RIDES IN THIS THREAD*

To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2023 metric centuries to date. Ideally one ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _Do not post just a link._

You can add links to Strava, RideWithGPS, MapMyRide, Endomondo etc if you wish, but these are not mandatory. Photos, maps, and subjective thoughts on the ride or the challenge in general should go elsewhere, for example The Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge ChatZone

See this 2016 thread for examples.

The rules, such as they are, are as follows:

You must complete at least one ride of least 100km (a metric century) in each calendar month. If you miss a month then you are out of the challenge until next year.
The 100km must be in a single ride and counts in the month it starts (if across midnight). Breaks for meals, repairs, sightseeing, ferries, trains etc. are allowed, but not two or more separate rides on the same day.
There is an optional points competition. Give yourself one point for each complete 100km ridden as part of the challenge: one point for a 100+km ride, two for a 200+km ride, three for 300+km and so on. You cannot carry over distance from one ride to the next: Two separate 150km rides would be two points, not three. Share a running total of your points in your ride log if you wish.
You may_ join_ the challenge in any month during the calendar year (since the idea is to provide motivation to complete at least one 100km ride per month, every month), but you can only join once per calendar year (since a key element of the challenge is to encourage consistency). i.e. If you miss a month, you should wait until the following calendar year to rejoin. Obviously, January is the best month to join, because that's the only way you can claim a full calendar year.
Please post your rides *by adding a new post* to the thread on each occasion. The easiest way to do this is to find your last post, 'quote' it, start a fresh post and 'include quote' the original, manually delete the QUOTE tags at the top and bottom of the post, then add the new ride details to the end.

Good luck all.


----------



## KingswayRider (1 Jan 2023)

Jan 1st - 101.6km - 637m - KW, Over, KW, Elmore, Frampton, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frocester, Haresfield, Upton St L, Stonebench, KW


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2023)

*January 2nd*. SE4, Crystal Palace, Biggin Hill, Ide Hill, Hever, Markbeech, Fordcombe, Chiddingstone Hoath, Toy's Hill, Brasted Hill, Downe, Hayes. *103.5 km* 1,872m


----------



## footloose crow (2 Jan 2023)

*2 Jan*. 121km 1550m. Truro - Stithians- Helston- Lizard Point- Gweek- Stithians- Chacewater- Truro.


----------



## Sea of vapours (Monday at 17:53)

*January*
9th - 102km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Settle, Clapham)


----------



## ukbabz (Tuesday at 10:46)

*January*
8th - 101km / 867m - Didcot, Wantage, Newbury, Bucklebury, Didcot


----------

